# Need help finding examples...



## ks_tornado_chic (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm new here and my husband and I are currently repairing, restoring and renovating a 3 bedroom Arts & Crafts home built in 1925. I'l eventually have pictures of it up but i need help finding expamles of interiro design and woodowork. The people that we bought it from let some of it rot and took alot of the original work out when they put down carpet so we don't have much to go by. 
I was also wondering if anyone had any tips on wood floors or knew anything about what colors/woods they used in the 1920s.

Thanks!! Hannah and Rodney


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello and Welcome Hanna and Rodney:
I have been looking at the pictures you posted and the floor, from the pictures, the period, and what was used in our area; I would call the floor material tounge and groove pine. The porch picture has the same material showing. The pine floors were often used without any subfloor and simply toe nailed to the floor joists. If there is a subfloor under there, I would come nearer calling it tounge and groove oak. It is a little difficult to discern the wood grain from the pictures.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow! You've got an impressive gallery there Hannah!

This is oak;






This is pine;




The shoe moulding that matches this can still be bought. The base board in the picture looks like it's finished with orange shellac. You would be better off to try to match the color with a more modern finish.


Time to put some outriggers in the yard and prop the ceiling/roof up so you can replace that floor. You can use treated wood for the frame and then use T&G pine for the floor;





This floor looks like pine. I'd have to see a closer shot to really know;





You've got a JOB there. You better stick around and stay in touch!
Welcome to the forum,



And to your money pit.

Poor Rodney!


----------



## aceinstaller#1 (Jul 18, 2006)

The pine t and g toe nailed direct to the joists is sub floor. They did it that way back then as plywood was scarce and expensive. Your roof and exterior walls will likely be the same t and g material. It made for a very strong well built house.


----------



## ks_tornado_chic (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. There is what looks like another layer of T and G under the floor, I will try and get pics of it where i can. Otherwise, what do you all think of Concrete siding and what is it??
The baseboard in teh picture was done with cheap something... it's on all the woodwork around the windows and the doors too... it's flaking and peeling and all that crap. I've added some closeups to the flooring and gotten some more pics of teh basboards and stuff below in the basement.


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 21, 2006)

A great reference is old issues of Fine Homebuilding. I can remember many issues with pictures of details in Arts & Crafts type homes.

http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuilding/index.asp

Go to "Magazine Index" and search for "Arts"


----------

